

How Hyundai increased requests for test drive by 62% - sushi
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/multivariate-testing-case-study/

======
patio11
Relevant to folks here: what do you think a 60% increase in sales in the
Netherlands is worth to Hyundai? Divide by the number of hours you think it
would take you to redo this page from scratch. Does that strike you as lower
or higher than your hourly as a programmer?

Yeah, that's right.

~~~
nadam
It is quite complicated I think.

1\. 60% increase in 'test drive requests' is not 60% increase in sales.

2\. There are thousands of other sites which don't have as much money as
Hyundai.

3\. There are probably other cases where 60% increase cannot be reached.

4\. When I am 'programming' it may happen that I bring a huge revenue to my
client, but my client will not pay that for me. He will choose an other
programmer if I am too expensive. This might easily be the case with marketing
agencies I guess.

5\. For me the most relevant question is barrier to entry into the market. I
am a quite intelligent person and I might be able to learn online marketing
deeper than currently I am involved. But how can I convince Hyundai that they
should use my marketing agency? I am programming since I was 12 years old, (I
am 36 now) but still I cannot convince companies in rich countries like the
U.S. to give me interesting hard tasks. (So I mostly deal with local Hungarian
clients, which are less 'rich'.)

~~~
paraschopra
You are right, but I think you mis-interpreted Patrick's comment. I guess he
is saying that you can probably have a great ROI for the time invested in
testing and optimization. Of course, this does not mean that you _always_ have
to be doing testing and optimization.

~~~
nadam
Right, companies can have a great ROI for the time invested in testing and
optimization. That is right.

I interpreted patio11's comment as it may be a good idea to shift into the
online marketing contractor business instead of being a programmer. Which can
be a good idea, I don't disagree, I am just not completely sure. (That's why I
said it is a bit complicated.)

~~~
patio11
I keep telling folks to describe themselves in terms of making companies
metric truckloads of money as opposed to using the word "programmer", which is
"cost center peon with anomalously high wages."

This is one thing in the bag of tricks that would justify charging $BOATLOADS
at one's next salary or contract negotiation. (A/B testing is certainly not
the only thing with that desirable characteristic.)

~~~
nadam
This is a fair point.

------
melvinram
It was clear that the updated version would perform better since the old one
really had no clear next step but it's surprising that the overall impact was
60% increase in leads, not just proceeding to the next page.

------
arkitaip
I'm getting increasingly skeptical about these conversion rates. Where's the
science behind this? What is the quality of these tests? Where's the follow up
to check if this resulted in increase in actual sales?

------
qixxiq
My question is if the multivariate testing is really necessary (at-least for
smaller sites) ?

With a big budget you can try a lot of designs and find the most effective one
by a few percent -- but the changes they made were obviously going to increase
conversions.

* A big call to action over a little link in side bar? * Reasonable sized photo on the right?

I would have just thrown those two in without testing and compared the SEO
friendly text which isn't as obvious.

~~~
paraschopra
In this case A/B testing would also have worked with a big call to action but
in general multivariate testing makes sense if you have multiple hypothesis to
prove or disprove (instead of just aiming to increase conversion rate by
trying different changes)

------
eyeforgotmyname
I've driven Hyndai's and their steering control is awful. I much prefer
Nisan's.

------
Zakuzaa
A call to action below images should work quite well too, IMO.

------
parfe
This is a straight up advertisement.

